# Opinions on this please. Just to set an eerie mood...



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

My haunt this year will have 3 sections. The garage with catacombs & dark maze type thing and then my old shed and then finally a small corn maze.
Well i'm working on the music now and i'm thinking during the corn maze having a radio playing the old song "Jeepers creepers".. Would that be sweet? I was also thinking of playing it real low through the dark tunnels but using a editing software to add moans, groans, chains and other cool sound fx over the top of the song. Figured it would be something new instead of the typical howling winds walmart cds etc .. Any opinions or any ways to extend the idea is welcome!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

46 views and no comments? sheesh! jk,


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

As long as the moans and such don't totally drown out the music I think it would be pretty cool.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

It sounds like a good deal to me. For the corn maze, I might try dropping the Bass and bringing up more of the mid-tones to give it a small AM radio quality.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I really like the old music sound at Disney's Tower of Terror, but just having a harder time imaging something like that playing in a corn maze. It may be great, but the tie in for atmosphere doesn't quite, in my opinion, click. But if its easy for you to compile it, give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just like the movie huh? Hear the song and your gonna die. If you do go with the song adding that tinny sound and crackling of needle on a record would definitely add to the creepy factor


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I like both the needle noise and the AM radio EQ adjustment...
I used both of these techniques on a proof of concept sound track for a Chritmas themed haunt.
Go for it...


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the old style music, when its crackly and mono. Like as if being played on an old Victrola turn table or something.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Like this.....


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the idea has merit, though I'd consider going the Haunted Mansion route. By that I mean that maybe you first play the original tune, maybe made to sound like it was being played on an old Victrola, but then doing the same tune in a minor key, and maybe tweaked to the feel of a funeral march, becoming more and more sinister as the guests go through the haunt. Adding in the grunts and growls of a wild beast, scuffling, etc., hile the guests are in the corn maze.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I second Fontgeek, and only add that I think having a playback skewed by different speakers or edited some as high fidelity, some low (is easy with Reaper) so the same song is sort of violated or corrupted as they go through. Similar how xfiles would have a trigger song play from various sources before an attack would happen. Any other glitches or audio tweaks would add to that. And I think overlapping, unsynced playback would add to the creepiness.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe have a Victrola, or something of that nature playing at the beginning, with the stylist/needle just hitting the end of the piece, then skipping and playing the same last few notes over and over again, with the noisiness (scratches and pops) and all, this helps push that it is an old recording, though you can have the actual music playing from a digital source. Using some a compressor (audio filter) will also tend to make the music sound a bit tinny and old too. Pink Floyd used this trick on the opening riff of a song, where it sounded like you were listening to an old record of guitar music (Wishing You Were Here) and it was quite effective.
The "record" ending but the needle being stuck gives the feel that the room or scene has been left/abandoned with the music still going. If the room is dusty and covered with cobwebs and such, it makes the guests wonder who (or what) left the music going, and when.
Audacity would also allow you to tweak the sound and add the desired effects.


----------

